# Coolest thingy EVER!!!! ;>



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I picked up a couple of these from April today. They are about two inches in length, 2/pack, made of marine grade something or other - won't rust!!!
And they help keep your forks where they belong: in the drawer and NOT at the bottom of your tank


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Neat idea. April gets some cool stuff


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Definitely cool to have


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool Awesome


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yess that is cool [email protected]! wife will love no more forks in the tank ...lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yess that is cool [email protected]! wife will love no more forks in the tank ...lol


have to agree my wife will like not seeing our cutlery in the tank..


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yess that is cool [email protected]! wife will love no more forks in the tank ...lol





Adz1 said:


> have to agree my wife will like not seeing our cutlery in the tank..


LMFAO!!!!
I'll have to get some on Sunday as well!!! 
For the same reason, lol now it won't hurt so much when I feed the Plecos!!! 
Just gotta figure out the measuring cups & it should be smooth sailing!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Gents,
To avoid the "OH MY GOD are those my forks in the fish tank" syndrome with your significant others, head down to Dollarama or some dollar store and pick up a hand load of forks for a buck....marital harmony from that point forward....same with measuring cups...set of measuring cups was 99 cents.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> Gents,
> To avoid the "OH MY GOD are those my forks in the fish tank" syndrome with your significant others, head down to Dollarama or some dollar store and pick up a hand load of forks for a buck....marital harmony from that point forward....same with measuring cups...set of measuring cups was 99 cents.


LMAO!!!
So simple!! 
Do you read manuals & instructions too????  
JK
Thanks for the idea!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Would you mind telling the price of it? TIA



Embersmom said:


> I picked up a couple of these from April today. They are about two inches in length, 2/pack, made of marine grade something or other - won't rust!!!
> And they help keep your forks where they belong: in the drawer and NOT at the bottom of your tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Screwcumbers. They're very popular on the other side of the pond. I would lie some also. Unfortunately, I can't get there this weekend. I would also like a price.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

It would be good to know the price


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I should just say drop by April's and see and while you're there pick up a discus or two or three  But since you asked, I think they were $7 or $8 for the pack of two.


----------

